# pypmyadmin password?

## innocentbeats

Hello,

I just emerged phpmyadmin, but when I want to open it with my webbrowser (localhost/phpmyadmin), it does not accept my root passwort or any other password.

Where can I change this login information?

This is the error:

```
Server localhost

Error

MySQL said:

#1045 - Access denied for user: 'pma@localhost' (Using password: YES)

```

CU

----------

## ikaro

you should now read the included README and the documentation.

----------

## UberLord

```
mysqladmin -u root password <your password>
```

----------

## UberLord

 *ikaro wrote:*   

> you should now read the included README and the documentation.

 

Or the instructions printed out by the ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## innocentbeats

Thank you. It works now. There was an error with a mysql user.

CU

----------

## bruor

thanks for the posts,  did an emerge -u world and lost finctionality,    totally forgot that i had to take those steps

----------

## zaiyon

Hi all, let's say I got the same probleme like innocentbeats, but for me it's a biiig problem understanding

So I managed to get access to my phpadmin, just erased all the other users (just need root from every host without password (I'm rejecting the port with my router)) It's perhaps best to say, that I removed the other users in the phpmyadmin GUI, not in the config files

Thats what i've done. Before this action, it worked perfectly to log into phpadmin, now there is this pma@localhost stuff again, no matter as wich user I'm trying to connect.

So I'm asking myself what this pma is, could somebody explain this to me, so that I can understand why my phpmyadmin is only accepting one user (who's by the way not present anymore) in case of root?

Probably I just did something wrong, I waited for something like this to happen since my first boostrap.. ^^

----------

## Peng

The user pma is used by phpmyadmin for reading the user-table, so it can verify the rights of an user and present the login. if you don't want to use it, edit your /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php and set

```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'http';      // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)?

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']          = 'root';      // MySQL user

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']      = '';          // MySQL password (only needed

                                                    // with 'config' auth_type)

```

to

```

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'config';      // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)?

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']          = 'root';      // MySQL user

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']      = 'your_pass';          // MySQL password (only needed

                                                    // with 'config' auth_type)

```

Its all in the README!

----------

## zaiyon

ah sorry, I didn't find anything about this in the first run and gave up too early, thx to you a lot  :Wink: 

I'll read it at least twice next time, promise  :Wink: 

*now has the rtfm attitude* ^^

----------

## geforce

Nothing to do for me ...

----------

